# @Named Notation funktioniert nicht



## java.1 (19. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie funktioniert bei mir die @Named Notation nicht!
Habe mir zum testen eine einfache java Klasse Name erstellt.
Diese sieht wie folgt aus!


```
import javax.inject.Named;

@Named("name")
public class Name {
	String name = "test";
	public String getName() {
		return name;
	}
	public void setName(String name) {
		this.name = name;
	}	
}
```

Dann habe ich mir noch die xhtml datei datenAendern erstellt.
in dieser Datei will ich in ein Textfeld den Namen schreiben.
Leider funktioniert das nicht!
Die Datei sieht wie folgt aus!
[XML]<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core">
<body>
	<ui:composition template="WEB-INF/template/master.xhtml">
		<ui:define name="content">

			<hanelGrid columns="2">
			<p>Name</p>
				<h:form> 	
					<h:inputText value="#{name.name}"/>
				</h:form>
			</hanelGrid>
	</ui:define>
	</ui:composition>
</body>
</html>
[/XML]

Das Textfeld wird erstellt aber es steht kein Wert drinnen
wenn ich die Zeile abändere und einen String rein schreibe funktioniert es schon
[XML]<h:inputText value="#{"test"}"/>[/XML]

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich bei der @Named Notation falsch mache?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Nogothrim (19. Jun 2012)

hast du eine beans.xml im META-INF oder WEB-INF Verzeichnis?


----------



## JimPanse (19. Jun 2012)

java.1 hat gesagt.:


> [XML]<h:inputText value="#{"test"}"/>[/XML]



wenn dann 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:inputText value="test"/>
```

Vergib mal einen Scope z.b. javax.enterprise.context.RequestScope bzw. teste mal ob die Bean mit dem JSF äquivalant funktionieren würde (javax.faces.bean.ManagedBean + javax.faces.bean.RequestScope).

Greetz


----------



## java.1 (19. Jun 2012)

Super danke habe jetzt die Beans richtig in Faces-config-xml einghängt
jetzt funktionierts


----------

